# Full bodys. what's best?



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking to buy a bunch for next spring. I will either be putting them in a trailer or hauling them around on a utv. What's the best from what you guys have found?


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

Dakotas. Most durable and the attached bases save unreal amounts of time and frustration with set up and tear down


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Avian X


----------

